# Mott ND



## bowhunter1

Does anyone have any experience hunting public land around the Mott/Regent area? I'm finding that these farmers and outfitters are charging ridiculously high rates for land access. I've been fortunate to hunt 8 miles out of Regent before and I have to say as a true North Dakota resident this is prime pheasant hunting. I would love to get down there this fall for a few good hunts but with the land being so unaccessable it is extremely difficult. Anyone know of any surrounding public access that produces a few birds? Or anyone intrested on going on a hunt as a group? Poor college student seeks help!!! thanks!

WBB


----------



## SJB

Bowhunter,

I've hunted the Mott / Regent area and I agree with your observations about the outfitters. The "Cannonball Express" outfitter is a group that sewed up most of the land by paying the landowners for each bird taken on their property. Landowners saw an immediate cash flow opportunity and signed on with Cannonball. There were many birds on their leased property, but I chose to hunt outside of Mott on some WMA property. The WMA had nothing but blue sky.

Needless to say, unless some serious cash for their bed and breakfast hunts comes your way, it is time to scout farther SW or NW of that area.

SJB
Colorado


----------



## CheapHunter

Would you really feel the thrill of a hunt after dumping in $250+ a day? Im sorry, but outfitters suck!


----------



## racer66

:******: uke: Outfitter in northwest n.d. is getting 500 per person per day.


----------



## djleye

I still say that is the difference between hunting :beer: and shooting uke: !! If all I am going to do is shoot I will go the range and do so!!!


----------



## CheapHunter

:beer:


----------



## Bagman

F*(K those bastards out west!! I used to go out to the Mott area every year during the late 80s to the mid 90s. At that time it wasnt QUITE the freak show it is now. We used to enjoy hunting Indian Creek WMA south of Regent. That place is outstanding and very large but as you probably know it gets POUNDED due to EVRYTHING ELSE in that area being posted. What really BURNED MY A$$ was one year,when the Mott area was really starting to go to PAY HUNTING we caught those MOTHERF##%IN greedy SOBs marching their PAYING CUSTOMERS through INDIAN CREEK on OPENING DAY!! I cant adequately express the DISGUST I have for those scum sucking pigs out there. Here they are with damn near EVERY ACRE in the county locked up and they are marching LARGE GROUPS of PAYING CUSTOMERS through THE ONLY DECENT LAND thats OPEN TO HUNTERS on OPENING DAY!! uke: It got to the point where almost all we could do is road hunt out there anymore. Why bother. Its CRAP like this that will DESTROY hunting for future generations. :******:


----------



## Field Hunter

Bag,

I heard the biggest G/O in the SW mention yesterday on the radio that he doesn't understand why the average hunter is so upset.....he mentioned their is "all kinds" of unposted land in the SW that people can hunt.

Like you, I wish he would have mentoned where it is....I stopped hunting out there due to the cost and the endless "NO's" that are heard when asking to hunt.

If you don't have contacts in the SW....bring lots of money.

On the other side.....as long as the winters remain fairly mild, the pheasants will continue to expand into other areas as they are doing now.


----------



## prairie hunter

Yeh I would imagine the fields left unplanted due to SW ND crop rotataion techniques may be left unposted as long as there are no trees or other upland habitat. :eyeroll:

Hunting dirt fields is not what I would envision as top potential


----------



## WAMRE

CheapHunter said:


> I will be hunting near Regent over the second weekend. Is anyone on this site going to be in that area? The VFW is holding the annual Pheasants Forever banquet. Its pretty sweet, after an awesome days pheasant hunting and getting tanked at a banquet with prime rib and giveaways!! :beer:


----------



## CheapHunter

Saturday the 18th


----------



## Brad Anderson

It really doesn't matter if pheasant numbers are up or down, if you can't get on land to hunt them. I'am so disgusted at the amount of posted land this year it makes me sick!! All the good fields from last year that weren't posted are now posted!! Was glad to see that plots were being used extensively by residents. I was also glad I didn't have to turn in any nonresident hunters walking plots. Anybody who hunts in ND knows that after the first good week plots are basically worthless. Granted the errant bird unknowingly flies into one once in a while, he usually doesn't live to learn from his mistake.


----------



## CheapHunter

Well I tell you what, Mott was the best I had seen it in a while. For our 7 man party we limited out in 2 hours for the whole weekend into Monday. I was able to shoot over to Carson with my Dad later Saturday afternoon after our morning hunt and we were both able to tag our turkeys in under an hour, never had it so easy. One thing I have noticed about Mott lately is its extreme variety of commercial hunting. Just about every guy we talked to in the bars was paying near $200 per day to hunt. I just can't see myself doing that, not that kind of money anyway. If I did not have my connection I garuntee I would not be hunting that area anymore. :eyeroll:


----------



## equinox

Anyone hunt mott lately? I havent been there in 5 years. Was curious how bad it is now a days as far as outfitters and hunting pressure. Birds are up south central and eastern part of the state. Wasnt sure if it was as popular as it was in the late 90's early 2000's. Thanks.


----------



## R y a n

equinox said:


> Anyone hunt mott lately? I havent been there in 5 years. Was curious how bad it is now a days as far as outfitters and hunting pressure. Birds are up south central and eastern part of the state. Wasnt sure if it was as popular as it was in the late 90's early 2000's. Thanks.


equinox

We no longer allow any form of what is termed "internet scouting" on Nodak. The entire SW of ND has only gotten worse in regards to hunting, posting, and pressure. Outfitting has ruined most of the hunting completely in that area. The amount of pressure has increased as the "cool" factor to hunt pheasants has increased by those with more money and less time has increased.

It is just as popular as ever.

Hope this helps.

This topic was originally from 2003.... however the replies could have been written this year.

Ryan


----------



## equinox

Yeah.... well I don't see how that is internet "scouting".... but otherwise sounds like it hasn't changed. Thanks.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

I too have not had good experiences with the outfitters around Mott. I don't have the money to pay the prices they want (nor would I if I did). We used to go there every November and have a great time. Sad to see it go away. We have not found another place yet where we can find good birds without having to pay big money.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hit and miss....if you work you can find places to hunt.


----------



## NDH2Ofowler

R y a n said:


> equinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hunt mott lately? I havent been there in 5 years. Was curious how bad it is now a days as far as outfitters and hunting pressure. Birds are up south central and eastern part of the state. Wasnt sure if it was as popular as it was in the late 90's early 2000's. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> equinox
> 
> We no longer allow any form of what is termed "internet scouting" on Nodak. The entire SW of ND has only gotten worse in regards to hunting, posting, and pressure. Outfitting has ruined most of the hunting completely in that area. The amount of pressure has increased as the "cool" factor to hunt pheasants has increased by those with more money and less time has increased.
> 
> It is just as popular as ever.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> This topic was originally from 2003.... however the replies could have been written this year.
> 
> Ryan
Click to expand...

How was that internet scouting?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just because it's a topic based on a location (people are touchy).

But given this thread is years old and reopened, it's fine.


----------



## NDH2Ofowler

Chris Hustad said:


> Just because it's a topic based on a location (people are touchy).
> 
> But given this thread is years old and reopened, it's fine.


He asked about outfitters and hunting pressure, not where the birds are


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We do our best to try to keep everyone happy. That's about the toughest job there is running this forum.


----------



## cobirdhunter

Ive never hunted in ND, but Brad Anderson said somthing about turning in non-resident hunters using plots. Isn't plots state owned or leased land for all hunters to hunt on, or is plots only for resident hunters?

Thanks......


----------



## Bagman

PLOTS is for *residents only *during the first week of the season...after that its open to all.


----------

